# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  HF TRANCEIVER(σχεδόν έτοιμο)

## Nickolaos

Καλησπέρα στο Site. Απο τότε που έβγαλα τον πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη  ονειρεύομαι να φτιάξω έναν δικό μου πομποδέκτη. Ανα διαστήματα έβρισκα  διάφορα σχέδια η άρθρα η διάφορα σχόλια στο Net, αλλα προφανώς δεν πολύ  καταλάβαινα και τι έβλεπα. Μετά απο χρόνια που άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω  μπήκε η ιδέα και σιγά σιγά έγινε(εν μέρει) πραγματικότητα. Δεν υπάρχουν  στην κατασκευή φίλτρα εξόδου μετά τον μίκτη ούτε ενισχυτής. Επίσης δεν  υπάρχουν φίλτρα στην είσοδο του δέκτη. Το vfo είναι κάπως της κακίας  ώρας και οι πλακέτες θέλουν βελτίωση. Το ανεβάζω εδώ για να δω διάφορα  σχόλια και προτάσεις φίλτρων και ενισχυτή ώστε να βελτιωθεί και να γίνει αναλυτική παρουσίαση.


Λοιπόν εξηγώ εν τάχει τα βασικά:

  Πλακέτα  Διαμορφωτή. LM741 ενίσχυση ηχητικού σήματος MC1496 double balanced  modulator Και NE602 μίκτης επιλογής μπάντας.Θεωρητικά σκανάρει όλα τα  HF, 6 μέτρα και 4 μέτρα.


Και μια φώτο με το ssb και ηχητικό 2khz


Πλακέτα δέκτη. Χοντρικά ενίσχυση και αυτόματος έλενχος στάθμης με Dual Gate Mosfet. Diode ring mixer που κάνει την μετάβαση στην IF. μετά απο αυτό φίλτρο και τέλος MC1350. Μετά Low pass και ενίσχυση ακουστικού σήματος.




Μια μέτρηση στην έξοδο του MC1450..





Το vfo έχει Arduino Nano, οθόνη 16χ2 και το Module si5351.



Τέλος η εικόνα του μηχανήματος

----------

kioan (12-03-19), 

Marc (04-09-19), 

mikemtb (10-03-19), 

NIKOSRADIO (06-09-22), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (11-03-19), 

SeAfasia (11-03-19), 

TSAKALI (10-09-19)

----------


## Ακρίτας

Συγχαρητήρια!
Ανεξάρτητα από το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η προσπάθεια αξίζει. Όταν μπορέσεις δώσε μας ένα μπλόκ διάγραμμα, μέσες συχνότητες και τα λοιπά.

----------


## Nickolaos

Μπλοκ διάγραμμα διαμορφωτή και αποδιαμορφωτή πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει λίγο την κατάσταση. IF = 10MHz. Σχέδια στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------

kioan (01-09-19)

----------


## Nickolaos

Και τα σχηματικά

----------

Ακρίτας (11-03-19), 

kioan (01-09-19), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (12-03-19)

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν έχω λόγια συνάδερφε de SV3IRG Dinos..73..

----------

Nickolaos (11-03-19)

----------


## Nickolaos

FFT μετά τον μίκτη. Το ηχητικό σήμα στα 20khz ώστε να μπορούμε να δούμε εύκολα το Deviation.


Έξοδος μετά απο το κρυσταλικό φίλτρο και ενίσχυση αυτής. Πλέον έχει μείνει η κάτω πλευρική. IF = 10Mhz Και ηχητικό στα 2khz.


Downconvertion Στα 3.5Mhz. Η έξοδος δεν έχει περάσει απο φίλτρο και υπάρχει μεγάλο φορτίο αρμονικών.

----------


## DGeorge

Για να πω την αλήθεια, ο φίλος Νίκος συμπίεσε την κατασκευή του όσο δεν έπαιρνε άλλο....Για τροφοδοσία από 220V και κατασκευή σε κουτί.
Για να πω όμως, μιάν ακόμα αλήθεια, απογοητεύθηκα λίγο καθώς στη εικόνα της πλακέτας, μου παρέπεμπε τον νου σε φορητό πομποδέκτη.... Ένα όνειρο που είχα από την εποχή της Τεχνικής Εκλογής, και του βιβλίου κυκλωμάτων του Αλέξανδρου Κόμπου.
Ήμουν από μικρός φανατικός με τους ημιαγωγούς, από την εποχή που ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα τους βρεφικά βηματάκια με το υλικό Γερμάνιο (χαιρετίσματα! ). Ήθελα να ξεφύγω από κυκλώματα με λυχνίες!
Έτσι, έβλεπα, ότι ένας 'πομποδεκτάκος' (όπως τον έλεγα) μεγέθους παλάμης ήταν από πολύ δύσκολος, έως ανέφικτος.
Τώρα, βέβαια, τους είδα και σε εξευτελιστική τιμή, έτοιμους (παιδικά παιχνίδια - φυσικά Κινέζικα και πάμφθηνα), αλλά εξακολουθεί να μου μένει εσωτερικό απωθημένο η δική μου κατασκευή έστω με δοκιμασμένο-σωστό κύκλωμα άλλου ενός 'πομποδεκτάκου'.
Όποιος με καθοδηγήσει (πού -πλέον- υπάρχουν μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών με τα εξαρτήματα, μου δώσει το κύκλωμα, και πληροφορίες) π.χ. τι εννοεί με το σχέδιο του πηνίου εξόδου, τρόπο κατασκευής κλπ κάθε προσφορά δεκτή.
Είμαι Φυσικός, όπως έχω ξαναπεί! Όμως τον *τελευταίο ολόκληρο χρόνο* στο σχολείο μου (6-τάξιο σαν να λέμε τωρινό ΕΠΑΛ συν κανονική διδασκαλία _Γυμνασίου-Λυκείου_)! Μάθαμε κανονικό ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό (μια ιδέα του βέβαια, και φυσικά με λυχνίες μεσαίων - τότε). Όμως πιστεύω, ότι θα καταλάβω "τι εννοεί ο ποιητής"  :Biggrin:  πλήρως!
Αυτά! Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια στον φίλο Νίκο!

----------


## SV1GRN

Υπάρχουν και κιτ αν ενδιαφέρεσαι πχ
http://www.m0nka.co.uk/
Πολλές κατασκευές κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο μπορείς να ρίξεις ματιά και στα τεύχη του SV-QRP:
http://www.aegeandxgroup.gr/sv-qrp-2.html
Καλή δύναμη στις προσπάθειες σου.

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα,


Για τον Γιώργο *DGeorge*, πρώτα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις σε ποιά ζώνη συχνοτήτων θα λειτουργεί το πομποδεκτάκι. Αν δεν είσαι αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις λειτουργία σε ζώνη που είναι εκχωρημένη σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Σε παλιά περιοδικά είχαν κατά καιρούς δημοσιευθεί σχέδια τέτοιων πομποδεκτών που δούλευαν χαμηλά στα βραχέα στους 27 MHz ή πιο ψηλά στους 49 MHz όταν δόθηκε ένα κομμάτι σ' αυτή τη ζώνη για χρήση με συσκευές χαμηλής ισχύος χωρίς άδεια. Συνήθως τα σχέδια αυτά ήταν συσκευές που δούλευαν με υπερανάδραση, υπήρχαν όμως και κάποια που ήταν πιό σύνθετα, υπερετερώδυνα με χρήση ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων όπως το TCA 440.


  Επισυννάπτω ένα άρθρο απο παλιά Τεχνική Εκλογή ενός τέτοιου πομποδέκτη στους 49 MHz, αλλά δεν το κατασκεύασα και δεν ξέρω τι επιδόσεις έχει.

----------


## Nickolaos

Η ιδέα πίσω απο την κατασκευή ήταν να γίνει ένας σταθμός βάσεως. Έμεινε κάπως πίσω. Χρειάζεται να φτιάξω band pass φίλτρα αλλιώς δεν έχει κάποιο νόημα. Είναι όλο το Project σε εξέλιξη απλά επειδή εργάζομαι πλέον ως ηλεκτρονικός, κατα κάποιον τρόπο δεν θέλω ούτε να τα βλέπω. Για φορητή υλοποίηση προυπόθεση είναι μια μπάντα και χρήση υλικών smd μεγέθους 0402, ϊσως και μικρότερων. Δεν είναι άσχημο σαν ιδέα απλά θέλει πολύ χρόνο.

----------


## SV1EDG

Μερικές ιδέες για φίλτρα, αν έχεις κολλήσει εκεί...

----------


## Nickolaos

Το βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έκατσα να ψάξω πυρήνες για να τυλίξω πηνία. Παλαιότερα τα φτιάχναν σε toko style. Επίσης η κινεζιά που έχω για πηνιόμετρο δεν τα πάει και πολύ καλά απο ότι έχω δεί. EDIT: Τώρα είδα ότι προτείνει και πυρήνες. Καθόλου κακή ιδέα. Θα δοκιμάσω να δώ πως πάει. Ελπίζω να βολέυει και απο άποψη διαστάσεων

----------

